# Mwst as Freelance in Architecture office



## muinmove (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi there!!

I am trying to register as a freelance here in Berlin. One of the job I have is to provide an architectural documentation for a office in Paris. 

1) if Architecture freelancers in Germany are obligated to file for VAT. 
2) if the company is situated in France, I would have to pay VAT. 

I don't have an accountant yet. I am negotiating the fee with the office, and depends on if I have to pay VAT, it would change the amount radically, what I would ask for. 

Thank you very much for the help.
muinmove


----------

